# K9 Performance Knls Rain



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Rain is off CH Monsoon and Terra. She is a fantastic little dog and I hate to even consider a Co-own but I think she would be happier with more attention than having to share with 17 other dogs. She is started in Obedience and can heel, sit, down, stay and her heeling is competition heeling not walking on leash. She has also started Nose work and Schutzhund and show great promise in everything. She is a little bitchy with some dogs but mostly females. This line of dogs can be pretty DA, all her half sisters are. However she would never think of going after a dog in public just mostly the females at my house. She seems to be very submissive to my males. Rain is VERY small about 16" at the shoulders and will not grow much. UKC/ADBA registered on co-own $500 plus shipping

She has good angulation in the shoulders and rear. She is put together well she just impossible to stand still for a photo! I will post up video of her heeling later. She has also had Hip x-ray and they looked great but she was too young for OFA but I do have them if you want to see them.




























She has her daddy's head! 









CH monsoon her Sire









All different litters but sired by Monsoon

Her half sister 
Tempest RO3 EJC EAC ECC ETNG ETNN EWV CGC TDI










Her half sister Typhoon









Her half sister Venom


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh!!!! lil miss Rain! i wish everything would fall into place and i could take u home!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh she is a doll! Love love love!


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:Very beautiful looking girl.


----------



## Jsspallina (Sep 2, 2012)

She is beautiful

When I get home I'm going to talk it over with the boss and see if she will approve another dog

What exactly does co own mean


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I've had a lot of interest in Rain but I think I'm going to keep her for now. I have been working her more and more in Agility and Obed and she is too good for me to let her go! She's just annoyingly loud in the kennels! lol


----------

